# My Kitties



## Kittygirl21 (Feb 5, 2004)

Fluffy....









And Evil Eyed kitty! :shock:


----------



## Aonir (Aug 18, 2003)

They're soo pretty!


----------



## Lori (Jun 8, 2003)

They are very pretty! 
Is that an aquarium in the second picture?


----------



## Mike (Jan 27, 2004)

Fluffy looks so, so, well... fluffy! :wink: 

They are beautiful kitties.

Peace,
Mike


----------



## Heather102180 (Nov 19, 2003)

Fluffy is so freaking....fluffy! Cute ones!


----------



## Kittygirl21 (Feb 5, 2004)

Yes it was one of my new aquariums. I am a very devoted fish hobbiest.


----------



## Chocolate (Feb 5, 2004)

Your cats are beautiful!


----------



## Bean (Mar 10, 2003)

I like long haired cats - always used to have them when I was a kid.

At the SPCA I think I'm the only one who attempts to work the knots out of the long haired cats.


----------



## Ioana (Jul 12, 2003)

How cute !


----------



## ForJazz (Dec 30, 2003)

How did she get in there?


----------



## kitkat (Sep 22, 2003)

Gosh Fluffy lives up to the name!.... :wink:


----------



## wookie130 (Feb 1, 2004)

They're really well groomed! And very beautiful...my allergies can't handle long-haired coats, but I think they're so lovely and soft.


----------



## stormy (Dec 7, 2003)

Such beauties!!!! :)


----------

